# An introduction



## Sean (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello all.

I'm not a frequent visitor, but as I've stopped by to read occasionally I thought I register.

I'm the Master Electrician for the Shakespeare Theatre Company in Washington, DC. http://www.shakespearetheatre.org I've been there, first as the AME in 2000 and the ME for the past three years. I don't usually add an employer to my signature as my comments are my own, but I'm happy to talk about work.

Anyway, there's my brief introduction.

--Sean


----------



## soundlight (Jun 10, 2007)

Fun fun! Glad to see a new member. Welcome aboard.

(And I think that it's great when people post their website or their venue's website. Gives me something else to do.)


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome to the booth Sean,
You've already had some great thoughts in your posts. It's great to have someone with your experience. There are lots of young folks around here who really appreciate when an old pro takes the time to post and answer questions. There are also lots of old pros who love to debate, chat, and harass each other. 
So, kick back relax, and don't forget to use the search button.


----------



## Sean (Jun 10, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Are there many shakespeare companies in D.C.; or is that a niche your company occupies?



There are actually three theatres in the DC area that are....er....Shakespearian. Us, the Folger Theatre (a reproduction of the Globe Theatre inside the Folger Shakespeare Library), and Washington Shakespeare Company. 

We do large-scale/large budget classical theatre. Not _just_ Shakespeare, but Moliere, Shaw, Tennessee Williams, Oscar Wilde, etc.

There is a LOT of theatre in DC. Check out this link:
http://www.helenhayes.org/sub/di.cfm

--Sean


----------



## avkid (Jun 10, 2007)

Sean said:


> Check out this link:


Bad link, should be:
http://www.helenhayes.org/sub/di.cfm


----------



## Sean (Jun 10, 2007)

avkid said:


> Bad link, should be:
> http://www.helenhayes.org/sub/di.cfm



Thanks for catching that.

Has been edited.

--Sean


----------



## Van (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Sean. I'm envious. I love the Theatre scene in DC.


----------



## Sean (Jun 10, 2007)

Van said:


> Welcome aboard Sean. I'm envious. I love the Theatre scene in DC.



Thanks...

Yeah, it's pretty busy here. We are also gearing up to open a new (additional) space this October. So much for my beauty sleep!

--Sean


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard the good ship.


gafftaper said:


> There are lots of young folks around here who really appreciate when an old pro takes the time to post and answer questions. There are also lots of old pros who love to debate, chat, and harass each other.



And then there's the "young folk" who are more than active in said debates, chats and the gentle, or not so gentle stirring...


----------

